# Security Vetting, what kind of stuff fails it?



## camouflage (Sep 11, 2007)

Say you apply for a job with oh I don't know, the MOD or GCHQ or something, and they have to run a security check on you, would you fail it if you've ever had a County Court Judgement against you, or ever been stopped for not paying the fair on public transport, or ever shoplifted or killed a man?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Say you apply for a job with oh I don't know, the MOD or GCHQ or something, and they have to run a security check on you, would you fail it if you've ever had a County Court Judgement against you, or ever been stopped for not paying the fair on public transport, or ever shoplifted or killed a man?
> 
> Does anyone know?


 

Well I'd imagine you'd need DV clearance for those places and they have a good nosey around so I don't think you be able to keep whoever you murdered a secret.  But it's still worth a try


----------



## Mr_Nice (Sep 11, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Say you apply for a job with oh I don't know, the MOD or GCHQ or something, and they have to run a security check on you, would you fail it if you've ever had a County Court Judgement against you, or ever been stopped for not paying the fair on public transport, or ever shoplifted or killed a man?
> 
> Does anyone know?


 
Most of the time they want you to tell the truth to make sure that your not open to blackmail,  I had a friend that was recruited into the Secret Service MI5 Whilst at Uni, he was asked all sorts of questions, from the paper that he reads to his sexual preferences and if he had done drugs, which he had done and admitted......
He still got in, but I have no idea what he does


----------



## subversplat (Sep 11, 2007)

I think membership of Urban75 automatically disqualifies you


----------



## zoltan (Sep 11, 2007)

A short answer ?


Everything / nothing matters - depending on what you are looking at doing & how open you have been.

Clearance to work for example at GCHQ on a decorating contract may be more black & white than, for example, applying for a job in SIS


What they are looking for is propensity to be tempted to do something "silly"

County Court Judgements may indicate being rubbish with money = open to bribes 

Drug offences may indicate similar

Sexuality ditto - they do not care if you are whatever, but they do care if you are leading a secret double life that may leave you open to blackmail etc .

Thye expet peope, to have smoked gear ( * experimented* ) and probably bought it a couple of times  - although not too recently - confessing to a weekly crack bender will not curry an favours tho'


They do however look for potentiality to bend rules. criminality - drunk and disorderly  or assualting someone when pissed a decade ago isnt too bad, but a credit card fraud last year may give them  a reason to bin your application

Full Positive vetting ( which is repeated for all current employyes on a regular basis ) -can take a long time - they will trawl through council tax records/ court records/ police records - they dont want gaps ( in case you have been in Kabul for 6 months learning guerilla warfare )


badically - if they want you and you are not "really" bad with a current criminal inclination, it should be a formality

ish.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, thanks. And anyway it was just some some yank loudmouth guy, I shouldn't think that'll be a problem.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 11, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> A short answer ?
> 
> 
> Everything / nothing matters - depending on what you are looking at doing & how open you have been.
> ...



Thanks for that, fifty fifty I'd say.


----------



## zoltan (Sep 11, 2007)

Then again, seems like half the fuckin UDA & IRA were on the payroll at some point in their careers, so it all depends what youve got to offer


----------



## chymaera (Sep 11, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Say you apply for a job with oh I don't know, the MOD or GCHQ or something, and they have to run a security check on you, would you fail it if you've ever had a County Court Judgement against you, or ever been stopped for not paying the fair on public transport, or ever shoplifted or killed a man?
> 
> Does anyone know?



There are varying levels of security checking depending on the type of job, the establishment the job is in, and what parts of the establishment you need access to for the job.
Any criminal record would be a bar to some. There are also other aspects of "not being of good character" that could bar stop someone getting a clearance. The best advice I can give is whatever you  do, do not lie on any form or at an interview.
(When my wife and I had a security clearance some years ago, the MOD knew things about us we did not even know ourselves).


----------



## rich! (Sep 11, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> in case you have been in Kabul for 6 months learning guerilla warfare



I'd've though they'd be looking for that kind of thing on the application form?

Basic weapons training - check.
Speaks a Middle-Eastern language - check.
Good beard development - check.
Finds Jim Davidson funny - Boo-boo.


----------

